# Bear and Eagle Topper



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Carved in butternut will go on a hickory stick. Got the idea from an painting i saw once in Taos New Mexico. It was done buy an American Indian. I do not remember his name.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

now that's really different right there - again, excellent work Randy.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Gorgeous work, Randy. Simultaneously makes me want to run to the shop to either carve something or toss all my carving tools because I'll never be that good at it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dww2 said:


> Gorgeous work, Randy. Simultaneously makes me want to run to the shop to either carve something or toss all my carving tools because I'll never be that good at it.


I vote for your first opinion. More of that you carve you will be as good and mabe better.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm an artist by trade and don't think I could ever accomplish something like that! Wonderful work!


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

I am just in awe every time I see your carvings, all I can say is, man you are good.


----------

